# Old Camacho Diploma line find



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Pic's of the Camacho Diploma original (scratch that just older)release box and it's contents.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

what year was that?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Great pickup bro - I love Diploma's and have only been lucky enough to have an "old school" once. Enjoy!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. That's it - just Wow!

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool, where did you get that?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> what year was that?


I'm still researching??? The ones with the "John's Diploma" are pretty rare. They are 07/05's


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

really nice find


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You Sir are a lucky Man great find!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I still have one or two of those left. <G> And I know a place that has a box they forgot about covered with cobwebs on the top-most shelf. I ain't tellin' either!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I am guessing those are about 3 years old. I had those in a shop I worked in a couple of years ago....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow i have never even seen one of those before great pictures!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow I haven't seen those in a while great box


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> I still have one or two of those left. <G> And I know a place that has a box they forgot about covered with cobwebs on the top-most shelf. I ain't tellin' either!


Better check that's were these were....:huh_oh::lol:


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

not to pick at ya, but those are not original release. maybe for the maduro but not the corojo. the original release box was a triangle shape with a small slide top. the cigars had no bands on them either. however, those look fantastic and do have some serious age on them.

here is a pic of the O.R. box


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

nice find. That is a cigar which gets better with age - and good care


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent find. I have a few from the original release that are awesome now!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

MindRiot said:


> not to pick at ya, but those are not original release. maybe for the maduro but not the corojo. the original release box was a triangle shape with a small slide top. the cigars had no bands on them either. however, those look fantastic and do have some serious age on them.
> 
> here is a pic of the O.R. box


Mine are in triangle box too.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Stuff!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Botacious sir


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

MindRiot said:


> not to pick at ya, but those are not original release. maybe for the maduro but not the corojo. the original release box was a triangle shape with a small slide top. the cigars had no bands on them either. however, those look fantastic and do have some serious age on them.
> 
> here is a pic of the O.R. box


This box is also pyramid shaped, but it's a display box for retailers - I think? It has 11/18's, John's Diploma's and Diploma's may not be the very first Diploma but they do have some age I just dont know how much. I PM'd our resident Camacho spert Dylan Austin but have not heard back from him yet.


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

yep the box you have is I think a couple years out from Original Release. If my memory serves they were a retailer display for the then new Diploma Maduros or the 11/18's debut. I know the original Diplomas did not have a cigar band on them and the box change didn't happen for a year or so. Either way you have a great box of cigars with some serious age on them they should be very tasty.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great stuff you got there, Sir!!


----------

